# Stihl MS 661 32" bar size maximum?



## tamarack56 (Mar 14, 2015)

This has more HP than than the 660, why would they limit it to a 32" maximum size? I own a 441 and it has no troubles running a 32 with only 71cc vs 92cc's. It seems to me there is need for a saw between the 880 and 660 that has about 102cc's and could run a 41" bar.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

32" bar on a 441


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2015)

Some are running 42" on the 661. It has a better oiler than the 660. I've run 32-34" on 440 and 460s.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

No thank you.


----------



## redoakman (Mar 14, 2015)

On the west coast they can run longer bars beaucse softer wood with skip chains u don't see that offten in hard wood country


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

I wouldn't be worried about running a larger than recomended bar on your 661 it'll be fine. Your obviously not worried about it on the 441.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully you got the HO oiler on the 441....I tried a 32" on mine at a gtg before I got it ported. No thanks....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 14, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> 32" bar on a 441


Whats wrong with a 32 ?


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Whats wrong with a 32 ?
> View attachment 411802


The oiler on a 441 barely oils a 28" and I wasn't much more impressed with the HO oiler. Looks like those 32" have seen a lot of time on a saw haha. I don't see one 441 in that pic.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 14, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> The oiler on a 441 barely oils a 28" and I wasn't much more impressed with the HO oiler. Looks like those 32" have seen a lot of time on a saw haha. I don't see one 441 in that pic.


What guage chain do you run ?I have run a 32 on 70cc saws for years as do most of the other guys around my area ,what works out here ,and what works there are 2 different things ,i guess the bars being new at the time means they would not cut or oil ok ? The 441 should have the same oiler as my 461 or 660 ,with a .063 guage bar they oil fine as does the 440's with a reg oiler .050 is useless on a long bar in my opinion ,burns the rails fast due to lack of oil .


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2015)

Short bars any way[emoji41]


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

I forget yall have mostly softwoods out there. My 441 would have a 25" on it. If I had a 28" I would have run it. I run a 32"+on my 395.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Short bars any way[emoji41]
> View attachment 411833


Piltz kit I see haha


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> What guage chain do you run ?I have run a 32 on 70cc saws for years as do most of the other guys around my area ,what works out here ,and what works there are 2 different things ,i guess the bars being new at the time means they would not cut or oil ok ? The 441 should have the same oiler as my 461 or 660 ,with a .063 guage bar they oil fine as does the 440's with a reg oiler .050 is useless on a long bar in my opinion ,burns the rails fast due to lack of oil .



Can't see how .013" in rail width affects how much oil it pumps. It's not like it's going to build up and run over inside the clutch cover instead of getting stripped off on the links as they go past the oiler hole.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

If Brian says a .063 gauge makes a difference, I would believe him. Others have said the same. Don't know myself but if my math is correct an .063 groove will carry 25% more oil so maybe that extra volume being sweep along is enough to lube to the end of the bar. As I said I don't know. Ron


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 14, 2015)

If the rail were empty, maybe so, but it's full of drive link and the pump output is the same regardless. In truth I don't know either. Just doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

.063 gauge bar = .063 gauge chain. Explain how there is anymore room in the channel of a .063 gauge bar when it has a larger chain running thru it? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2015)

The wider dl can push more oil to the end. It makes a difference in oiling. I've almost switched to all .063" gauge bars because of it.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 14, 2015)

Uhhh......0.063 is a larger number than 0.050. Therefore, it must be better in every way.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> The wider dl can push more oil to the end. It makes a difference in oiling. I've almost switched to all .063" gauge bars because of it.


Why do folks run a .050 gauge on a 36" bar…seems odd


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> The wider dl can push more oil to the end. It makes a difference in oiling. I've almost switched to all .063" gauge bars because of it.


Never looked at it like that.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 14, 2015)

The 0.063 is a ***** to sharpen tho. Had to buy heavy duty files.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> The wider dl can push more oil to the end. It makes a difference in oiling. I've almost switched to all .063" gauge bars because of it.



I can count on both hands the amount of times I've needed to run the 36" bars I've had, so I'll accept it. Still doesn't make any sense to me though. LOL The 36" bar I have for that 395 in my sig is a 50.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I can count on both hands the amount of times I've needed to run the 36" bars I've had, so I'll accept it. Still doesn't make any sense to me though. LOL


Can you put more stuff into a .013" wider groove? More space for oil if the oiler can feed it to carry it around the bar. 

The 36" .050" is used for people who want the same chains for all lengths.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 14, 2015)

I doubt most oil pumps are filling all the gaps in the chain to capacity, so I doubt the extra space is actually used. Like I said though, if it works it works, I don't have to understand it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 14, 2015)

Since there are gaps between the drivers a wider groove will be able to carry a larger volume of oil to the end of the bar - but compared to the volume of oil coming out of the pump it's hard to imagine the bar would be a limitation even at 0.050". 

Just picturing the space between the drivers and the gap from the tip of each driver to the bottom of the groove at 0.050" - if that is what is limiting the flow of oil, how long would it take to pump the tank dry? 5seconds maybe? 10?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2015)

The hole on the bar and oiler output is what is limiting that. Most of those oilers are only putting out a few cc in a second.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Can you put more stuff into a .013" wider groove? More space for oil if the oiler can feed it to carry it around the bar.
> 
> The 36" .050" is used for people who want the same chains for all lengths.


We run 3/8 pitch, 063 gauge, 36" bars all the time with Stihl MS 660. When I drink a Bud Light in the evening and accidentally count to 105 instead of 114, I drop down to a 32" bar for a slight change of pace the next day.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 14, 2015)

I bet the guy who started this thread is thinking WTF I just wanted to know about bar length on a 661 haha. Derail complete !


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> The hole on the bar and oiler output is what is limiting that. Most of those oilers are only putting out a few cc in a second.


Right - and I can't imagine that a 0.050" bar groove would not be able to flow that much oil easily. Maybe if it gets packed with chips it's a limitation?


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

Once again I don't know if the extra volume is the reason but I do know that on a 3/8 Stihl chain the space between the drive links is slightly bigger than a drive link. And in that space an .063 groove will have 25% or so more volume then an .050 groove. Per published specs, the 661 holds 360cc of oil. Assuming fuel and oil are synchronized and assuming further that it burns a tank in 20 minutes then the oiler would be putting out 18cc a minute. If burn rate was 10 minutes then oil would be 36cc per minute. Basic arithmetic I know, oiling differences between bar gauges and a whole lot more things I don't. 

To the OP, I say that if a 660 will pull a 36" then so will a 661. I haven't run either so I won't comment further. 

Ron


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

Mike has a good point about the oil hole if the oil hole feeds through the bottom of the rail (i.e. between the rails) and is the same gauge as the groove - a .063 hole is almost 59% bigger than a .050 hole. So theoretically it can flow into the bar 59% more oil. If this is it then why not drill a second hole in the .050 bars that receive oil off the bottom?

Ron


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Mar 14, 2015)

A .063 rail may be able to carry more oil, but if the stingy oil pumps on modern stihls cant fill the extra space, what's the point. IMHO, stihls do not oil as well as they should. They are a first class product but the oilers are better at pleasing the EPA vs actually lubing the rails. On long bars, (actually all the time) I have gotten in the habit of revving the saw/ blipping the throttle in between cuts just to keep the chain spinning and oil flowing to keep things lubed up well. Knock on wood, I've never locked up a nose sprocket or really burnt a rail and i run 3/8 .050 on everything. I've used a 36" quite a bit on my 660 with the standard pump. While not wet, it keeps up ok.


----------



## hseII (Mar 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Whats wrong with a 32 ?
> View attachment 411802



I don't know....

My 660 does pretty good wif a 36" in Red Oak


----------



## hseII (Mar 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Can you put more stuff into a .013" wider groove? More space for oil if the oiler can feed it to carry it around the bar.
> 
> The 36" .050" is used for people who want the same chains for all lengths.



Party Fowl Mista.

All's mine is 0.063" except for Picco: .325", 3/8", and 404".

Cause I like it messy


----------



## hseII (Mar 14, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I doubt most oil pumps are filling all the gaps in the chain to capacity, so I doubt the extra space is actually used. Like I said though, if it works it works, I don't have to understand it.


There's more oil on the ground when I piss rev with 0.063" that there is with 0.050".


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> The 0.063 is a ***** to sharpen tho. Had to buy heavy duty files.



I know things are different and bigger in Texas, but you're suppose to sharpen the cutters not the drive links . 

Ron


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 15, 2015)

Oil on the ground doesn't keep the bar any cooler.
Redbull needs to run a test on bar temps vs. oiler setting.

BTW I run a 32" .404 on my MS660. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2015)

Up to a 25 inch bar. 050 is fine, 28 up I prefer. 063, inside my clutch cover is always oily so it must oil better, again I cut softwoods so my results may be different than other regions, my. 050 used to burn the paint off the bars fast, I do not have that problem with .063 so bar wear is also less with .063


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2015)

Uh


Haywire Haywood said:


> If the rail were empty, maybe so, but it's full of drive link and the pump output is the same regardless. In truth I don't know either. Just doesn't seem logical to me.





Roll Tide said:


> .063 gauge bar = .063 gauge chain. Explain how there is anymore room in the channel of a .063 gauge bar when it has a larger chain running thru it? Doesn't make much sense.



Wider drivers will hold more volume between the drive links. Front to back is the same but the side to side is wider to get more volume,this keeps the bar and chain cooler, chain will stretch less also


----------



## MCW (Mar 15, 2015)

Was running a brand new 661 a week ago with a 36" .404" .063" Stihl ES bar with Windsor semi chisel non skip on a 7 tooth rim. Did it easily buried in dead Sugar Gum which is HARD stuff and harder than basically anything you'd find in the states. Was a very impressive saw. With the oiler pin adjusted there was ample oil. Saw was an Australian delivered model bought by Ben (Bennn*e).
.063" bars will definitely carry more oil as .050" bars tend to pack out the groove with woodchips a lot easier. Not all timber species tend to pack out the bar groove but it's not uncommon in our timber to have woodchips jammed that tight in a .050" groove that it is a real struggle to get them out even with a bar cleaning tool. You don't see this in .063" bars.
If Stihl started saying that you could run a 42" bar on a 661 they'd never sell another 880


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 15, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Piltz kit I see haha


PILTZ ?????
thats a FREAK 066 (if you ask me) !!


----------



## G-Man!!! (Mar 15, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> The 0.063 is a ***** to sharpen tho. Had to buy heavy duty files.


HuskStihl - If I'm not mistaken, .063 and .050 is a reference to the size of the drive link. Other than the drive links being different sizes, the .050 and the .063 should sharpen the same???


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 15, 2015)

MCW said:


> Was running a brand new 661 a week ago with a 36" .404" .063" Stihl ES bar with Windsor semi chisel non skip on a 7 tooth rim. Did it easily buried in dead Sugar Gum which is HARD stuff and harder than basically anything you'd find in the states. Was a very impressive saw. With the oiler pin adjusted there was ample oil. Saw was an Australian delivered model bought by Ben (Bennn*e).
> .063" bars will definitely carry more oil as .050" bars tend to pack out the groove with woodchips a lot easier. Not all timber species tend to pack out the bar groove but it's not uncommon in our timber to have woodchips jammed that tight in a .050" groove that it is a real struggle to get them out even with a bar cleaning tool. You don't see this in .063" bars.
> If Stihl started saying that you could run a 42" bar on a 661 they'd never sell another 880


Two things ..............
#1. Awesome post !!!!
#2. I had a mutha scratchin hard time getting my 36" .404 setup on my 661 with a 7 pin. Had to drill new bar holes. Did you get a chaince to look at the bar itself with the side cover off ?


----------



## rwoods (Mar 15, 2015)

G-Man!!! said:


> HuskStihl - If I'm not mistaken, .063 and .050 is a reference to the size of the drive link. Other than the drive links being different sizes, the .050 and the .063 should sharpen the same???



I believe he was just having a little fun with us, Ron


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2015)

MCW said:


> If Stihl started saying that you could run a 42" bar on a 661 they'd never sell another 880



Yup. I've never run a 661 with a 42" bar in hardwood but in pine, fir, or cedar they do a fine job.
Anything over a 42 I'd probably reach for that 880 though.


----------



## coltont (Mar 15, 2015)

I run a 16" bar on my 661. I think my oiler is up to high because I have to fill the oil tank twice before the gas tank is empty. .......


----------



## MarcS (Mar 15, 2015)

I always thought .050 was for homeowner saws?


----------



## MCW (Mar 15, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Two things ..............
> #1. Awesome post !!!!
> #2. I had a mutha scratchin hard time getting my 36" .404 setup on my 661 with a 7 pin. Had to drill new bar holes. Did you get a chaince to look at the bar itself with the side cover off ?



We had no dramas mounting the 36" ES in .404". Clearance off the rim and bar adjustment was fine. It may just be your photo but are you sure the bar you have is a 12mm 3003 mount bar? It looks like you have a bit of clearance between the bar studs and bar slot. It's not a 14mm 3002 mount bar is it?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Two things ..............
> #1. Awesome post !!!!
> #2. I had a mutha scratchin hard time getting my 36" .404 setup on my 661 with a 7 pin. Had to drill new bar holes. Did you get a chaince to look at the bar itself with the side cover off ?


You have the wrong bar sir,a regular. 063 3/8 bar is the same as 404.just the bar tip is different and the drive sprocket has to be 404. That bat may be for an ms880 maybe?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2015)

G-Man!!! said:


> HuskStihl - If I'm not mistaken, .063 and .050 is a reference to the size of the drive link. Other than the drive links being different sizes, the .050 and the .063 should sharpen the same???


Both chains share the same cutters so yes sharpening is the same different brands will differ though, stihl has the widest kerf I have found so far


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 15, 2015)

I've had good success with a .404 picco setup with a 9 pin on my 445. The saw is running belRay at 32:1, so it's quite a bit stronger than stock however.

I forgot, was this thread about whether a 90cc saw _can _run a 36" bar, or why would a manufacturer specify a particular bar length? I know the answer to both, just PM me if interested.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 15, 2015)

If it won't run a 50" I'd throw it in the trash


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 15, 2015)

066 cutting:


----------



## hseII (Mar 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> You have the wrong bar sir,a regular. 063 3/8 bar is the same as 404.just the bar tip is different and the drive sprocket has to be 404. That bat may be for an ms880 maybe?


QUOTED FO TRUFF


----------



## hseII (Mar 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> If it won't run a 50" I'd throw it in the trash


I was going to say we need a video for proof and scientific reasonin', but I see you covered that too.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 15, 2015)

hseII said:


> QUOTED FO TRUFF


You spelled troof wrong, dumbass


Edit: I stopped taking this thread seriously a few pages ago, if y'all are still being cereal, I'll pull it together


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 15, 2015)

MCW said:


> We had no dramas mounting the 36" ES in .404". Clearance off the rim and bar adjustment was fine. It may just be your photo but are you sure the bar you have is a 12mm 3003 mount bar? It looks like you have a bit of clearance between the bar studs and bar slot. It's not a 14mm 3002 mount bar is it?





Trx250r180 said:


> You have the wrong bar sir,a regular. 063 3/8 bar is the same as 404.just the bar tip is different and the drive sprocket has to be 404. That bat may be for an ms880 maybe?





hseII said:


> QUOTED FO TRUFF



That would make sense ............. I will check the bar later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Short bars any way[emoji41]
> View attachment 411833





mdavlee said:


> If it won't run a 50" I'd throw it in the trash





mdavlee said:


> 066 cutting:




YUP ..................... FREAK 066 !!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 066 cutting:



That's how my 660 cuts, but I have to go through logs half again larger dia. That's the way elm and cottonwood grows around here -- big. So, the 661 is worth another $350 today? Seems hard to believe.


----------



## Deets066 (Mar 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 066 cutting:



Now you just need some wood worthy of that beast! Nice runnin saw


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

MCW said:


> We had no dramas mounting the 36" ES in .404". Clearance off the rim and bar adjustment was fine. It may just be your photo but are you sure the bar you have is a 12mm 3003 mount bar? It looks like you have a bit of clearance between the bar studs and bar slot. It's not a 14mm 3002 mount bar is it?





Trx250r180 said:


> You have the wrong bar sir,a regular. 063 3/8 bar is the same as 404.just the bar tip is different and the drive sprocket has to be 404. That bat may be for an ms880 maybe?



Thanks guys, it is a 3002 mount, now I have (2) ES 3003 bars for 36" .404 on order ................. $120.00 for BOTH ..........


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a customer that runs a 42" on his 661, even before porting.


----------



## WS6Man (Mar 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I have a customer that runs a 42" on his 661, even before porting.



I run a 36" on mine and have not had any problems. It has not been ported either.


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

WS6Man said:


> I run a 36" on mine and have not had any problems. It has not been ported either.


I have 36" .404 on mine, just a muffler mod ....................


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 16, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Thanks guys, it is a 3002 mount, now I have (2) ES 3003 bars for 36" .404 on order ................. $120.00 for BOTH ..........


If you have a 3/8 bar already ,you can just change the tip , the old roller nose bars are cool ,can run 3/8 or 404 on them ,no sprocket in the tip .


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Mar 16, 2015)

I run a "42 on my 395 (and with our falling techniques, most of guys use "24 for their biggest bars, I'm pretty sure there's any tree in France that I can't cut with my "28 bar on my 288!)), only to buck firewood piles. But all the bars of that length (and longer) are.063. Usually, .050 isn't available in France, for us, Stihl=.063 and Husky=.058.

But if Husqvarna's longest bars are in .063, it is probably because they carry more oil.


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If you have a 3/8 bar already ,you can just change the tip , the old roller nose bars are cool ,can run 3/8 or 404 on them ,no sprocket in the tip .


I thought about that, but @ $60 for a new 36" ES bar, I don't mind having a few .050 in .375 and a few .063 in .404

It will also let me run my 661 against my 066 without any downtime swapping bars & chains in both .404 and .375 - CAD weaves a tangled web !!


----------



## flyinghunter (Mar 16, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> You spelled troof wrong, dumbass
> 
> 
> Edit: I stopped taking this thread seriously a few pages ago, if y'all are still being cereal, I'll pull it together


Please don't. this is fun.


----------



## hseII (Mar 16, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> Please don't. this is fun.


He lookethed in the mirror as he typed that. 

His avatar is a pic of who he aspires to be. 

As his screen name states, he's like Bruce Jenner, he don't know which way to go. 

"I have a potty mouth"'ins And Stuffs


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> He lookethed in the mirror as he typed that.
> 
> His avatar is a pic of who he aspires to be.
> 
> ...


Good one ............. my water made it to my screen, right out of my mouth !!!!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> He lookethed in the mirror as he typed that.
> 
> His avatar is a pic of who he aspires to be.
> 
> As his screen name states, he's like Bruce Jenner, he don't know which way to go.


All troof


----------



## hseII (Mar 16, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> All troof


It's ok little buddy: buckets are a commodity in 1st word countries also.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's ok little buddy: buckets are a commodity in 1st word countries also.


Repped for confusion!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 16, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I thought about that, but @ $60 for a new 36" ES bar, I don't mind having a few .050 in .375 and a few .063 in .404
> 
> It will also let me run my 661 against my 066 without any downtime swapping bars & chains in both .404 and .375 - CAD weaves a tangled web !!


I tried to grind 404 on the silvey , had a hard time getting them done compared to 3/8 ,teeth size makes a difference they must be taller or something ,that 404 would not work on the .050 bar anyways even with a tip change ,i believe it is .063 only


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I tried to grind 404 on the silvey , had a hard time getting them done compared to 3/8 ,teeth size makes a difference they must be taller or something ,


They wear out a file faster as well 



Trx250r180 said:


> that 404 would not work on the .050 bar anyways even with a tip change ,i believe it is .063 only


I have a few .063 bars for .375 hanging. Thought about the tip change, but when my dealer told me the price for the new bar, I couldn't say no and ordered them


----------



## hseII (Mar 16, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> They wear out a file faster as well
> 
> 
> I have a few .063 bars for .375 hanging. Thought about the tip change, but when my dealer told me the price for the new bar, I couldn't say no and ordered them


What is the part number?


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> What is the part number?


I ordered (3) 36" bars; (2) 3003 000 7353 (.063 in .404) and (1) 3003 000 9653 (.050 in .375)


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 16, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I ordered (3) 36" bars; (2) 3003 000 7353 (.063 in .404) and (1) 3003 000 9653 (.050 in .375)


I read on the internets a stihl will not oil a bar that long ...........


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 16, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I read on the internets a stihl will not oil a bar that long ...........


----------



## maulhead (Mar 16, 2015)

My 661 with a 36" .063 3/8" tsumura bar, with the oil pin punched in, and screw turned to max, will empty a tank of oil per tank of gas. tsumura bars have a larger oil hole then the OEM Stihl bar.

I have no complaints with the oiler keeping up. I cut a lot of dry hardwood.


----------



## hseII (Mar 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I read on the internets a stihl will not oil a bar that long ...........


Tell that to the puddle unda the tip of muh 36" sushi hairy


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 17, 2015)

I read a lot of guys drill the oil hole out on the bar. I figure bigger is better, so I slotted it with a dremel cutoff wheel about an inch long.  Mine flows about 3 gallons a minute now and I don't get buildup in the bar slot because the oil flow blows it out. In fact, when I piss rev my 395, I can see the chain rise out of the bar because of all the oil under it.


----------



## hseII (Mar 17, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I read a lot of guys drill the oil hole out on the bar. I figure bigger is better, so I slotted it with a dremel cutoff wheel about an inch long.  Mine flows about 3 gallons a minute now and I don't get buildup in the bar slot because the oil flow blows it out. In fact, when I piss rev my 395, I can see the chain rise out of the bar because of all the oil under it.


Same Here WIF a 660xxbb


----------



## rwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe this says something about the 661 - I pestered my dealer about 661s from the time the first ones hit our shores. Well, he order one and called me last fall to check it out. Too many things going on so I didn't make it down until today. No 661. He said he has sold 5 and has the 6th one on order. He also said it had been several years since he last sold a 660. Ron


----------



## dwraisor (May 11, 2015)

'round here if you wanted to run .063, you'd have to order in all your chain. Most every place only stocks .050. When I bought my 36 ES on a whim at the flea market, I gave the guy $15. It is a 3/8" .050, so that is what I run. I see how a .063 will carry more oil, as long as the pump pumps it... 


dw


----------



## hseII (May 12, 2015)

dwraisor said:


> 'round here if you wanted to run .063, you'd have to order in all your chain. Most every place only stocks .050. When I bought my 36 ES on a whim at the flea market, I gave the guy $15. It is a 3/8" .050, so that is what I run. I see how a .063 will carry more oil, as long as the pump pumps it...
> 
> 
> dw



You're going to have to buy the longer chain anyways...


----------



## MustangMike (May 12, 2015)

I did not realize it at first, but the 044 I got from the mid west had a .063 24" bar on it. I actually ran .050 chain on it till I realized.

So now I have 2 saws running 24" bars, one .050 and one .063. I can tell you that if you have the bars buried in a large log, the .050 bar is a lot more likely to jam up with wood chips than the .063. Always ran .050 in the past, and have not had any problem on 20" bars, but it the future my longer bars will be .063.

And a .063 will hold more oil, because there is more volume in the gaps between the drive links.

Live & learn!


----------



## MustangMike (May 12, 2015)

I did not realize it at first, but the 044 I got from the mid west had a .063 24" bar on it. I actually ran .050 chain on it till I realized.

So now I have 2 saws running 24" bars, one .050 and one .063. I can tell you that if you have the bars buried in a large log, the .050 bar is a lot more likely to jam up with wood chips than the .063. Always ran .050 in the past, and have not had any problem on 20" bars, but it the future my longer bars will be .063.

And a .063 will hold more oil, because there is more volume in the gaps between the drive links.

Live & learn!


----------



## dwraisor (May 12, 2015)

hseII said:


> You're going to have to buy the longer chain anyways...



No, I get my chain from a dealer that spins directly off the roll, so what ever the length the make it for me on the spot. Still, the stock mostly only .050. 

dw


----------

